# "2012 Official UGA Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly.  Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2012)

*Samuel Becomes Busiest of Bulldogs' Backs*

http://onlineathens.com/sports/college-sports/2012-08-04/samuel-becomes-busiest-bulldogs-backs

I honestly believe this guy will be in great shape this year and a beast for us at RB! He has great work ethic and just seems to play hard every down. He knows the situation we're in and I believe it's going to show. Great attitude, Richard! Lead us to the promise land, bro!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys I am cautiously optimistic..... We have the talent to make a run, but we gotta get some cards to fall in our favor. We have a managable schedule, great talent at the skill spots and our D should be stellar. My concern is up front with the BIG UGLIES. Either way it will be fun win lose or draw. Come one Sept. 1


Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2012)

I just wish we could go into one season without having to worry about the O line! Maybe the good lord will smile on us and this could be the year. Thats what it will take


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I just wish we could go into one season without having to worry about the O line! Maybe the good lord will smile on us and this could be the year. Thats what it will take



I wish we could go through one season without 10 arrests and suspensions .


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2012)

who the the dawgs out !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> I wish we could go through one season without 10 arrests and suspensions .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

I think the O-line's success with be detrmined by how the young guys perform


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 5, 2012)

I truly believe if the OL gels, this could be the year the Dawgs could make a serious run at a BCSNC.   The receivers as a group should be better than last year, the RB's will be better (with Marshall and Gurley replacing Crowell and Thomas) and almost  the entire defense is back and deeper with a year in the new weight program.  I think Gurley has a chance to be a really special back and people are overlooking him and focusing on Marshall.  Marshall has elite speed but his cutting abilty isn't quite what Crowell's was.  Gurley has good (almost great) speed, good cutting ability and better power than Marshall or crowell.  Then you have his toughness and the fact that he carried his HS team.  He had a high ankle sprain in the state playoffs and refused to leave the game-the exact opposite of Isaiah (made of glass) Crowell.  I think Missouri will be the toughest game until the SECCG.  If they get by Mizzou, they have a good chance to go undefeated.   Go Dawgs, the season can't get here soon enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree Ibz. the running game will be better this year. I am still concerned with out tendency to start out slow or to blow a game we should have won. See SC last year. I hope you are right and we get through those first few games. I also hope Murray cuts way down on the critical turnovers. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Buck (Aug 5, 2012)

UGA Picture Day is Aug 18th..  I'll be there again this year, anyone else?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2012)

Buck said:


> UGA Picture Day is Aug 18th..  I'll be there again this year, anyone else?



Are the cheerleaders doing pictures the same day if so I think I can make it......


----------



## Buck (Aug 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are the cheerleaders doing pictures the same day if so I think I can make it......



Yep, they will be there posing for pics.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Buck said:


> UGA Picture Day is Aug 18th..  I'll be there again this year, anyone else?





brownceluse said:


> Are the cheerleaders doing pictures the same day if so I think I can make it......



Maybe I will take my boys over there if you two nimrods are planning on going.


----------



## Buck (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm definatley going Randy.  My daughter and two of her friends are traveling along with us.  They saw pics of last years event of my daughter and the players and are looking forward to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2012)

Can not wait for it to start.

I can't tell you guys anything you don't know so I'll just think out loud here and enjoy the fact that football reall yis almost here.

Murray gets a lot of jazz from withing Dawg Nation and without.  Some say he's overrated and like to point out some of his big game mishaps.  They also point out that he hasn't beaten a really good team as a starter.  There is some validity there but is that all Murray's fault? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Murray apologist.  I could not belive some of the screw ups that he made in the LSU game.  Most notably the fumble early in the third quarter.  To me that's exactly when the wheels fell off.

He does a lot of good things.  He just has a tendancy to try to do too much and seems to want to try and put the team on his back whether it is necessary or not.  Hopefully he has learned not to force things.  But in his first year, he had a defense in year one of a new scheme.  Some of the losses can be attributed to that.  He also had to running backs who were, shall we say, unreliable a lot of the time in King and Ealy.  

So while some of the knocks are legit, the narrative that he is the problem is just not true.  And I get a kick out of the people who swear that Hutson Mason should be  the starter.  LOL.  Based on what?  What has Mason done to make people think he's the better option?

I hate that Crowell went and doubled down on stupid.  I think that kid had the makings of a great running back.  But Boo seemed to be coming on late in the season and after having a stupid attack early last year, he seems to have his head on straight.

I am so pumped up about Marshall and Gurley that I can hardly stand it.  Ever since I saw Marshall nearly out run Mitchell, I've been excited.  And you've gotta love Gurley's combination of speed and power.  Let's hope he will be what Samuel was supposed to be.

Speaking of Samuel, I think he will do well as a situational back and am glad to have his leadership and positive influence.

I want more Mitchell at WR than corner but Grantham is going to have to borrow him early.  That still leaves a good bunch in TK, Marlon, Bennett, Conley, and mayvbe Wooten can finally get out there again.

Lynch should do well at TE but yall need to be excited about Jay Rome.  That kid is a monster of a football player.  He will remind people of Pope because of his height but I think he'll be better than Pope.

As always, O line is my worry.  I think we have a very talented group we are just short on experience.  Yall remember people here laughing at us when we signed Gates?  LOL.  He's turned into a pretty dang good lineman.  I hope Theus can start early so we can move gates to RT and have Dallas Lee and Burnette as the guards.

I am so dang fired up about this defense that I don't even know where to begin.  I'm hoping that Stripling breaks through as a starter.  His speed will give people nightmares.  Also, I wouldn't be surprised to see Jordan Jenkins get a bunch of playing time.

Can't wait.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Guys I am cautiously optimistic..... We have the talent to make a run, but we gotta get some cards to fall in our favor. We have a managable schedule, great talent at the skill spots and our D should be stellar. My concern is up front with the BIG UGLIES. Either way it will be fun win lose or draw. Come one Sept. 1
> 
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!



This.  

That has been the difference so far.  In 2002, 2005, and 2007, everything was there.  We just didn't catch a few key breaks here and there.


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Our defense should be solid!!

2012 The Year of the DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

This could ba big year for y'alls Dawgs, but it could be easy for the wheels to fall off.  UGA is very talented, but also very thin.

This year's UGA looks alot like last year's FSU.  I wish you the best and hope we get the chance to face off with you in the NCG.


----------



## racedude45 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lets GO DAWGS......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2012)

This time next month we'll be talking about our first game!!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This time next month we'll be talking about our first game!!!



And I'm ready, too!!


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark my words todd gurley will be the new big man on campus!!


----------



## CHRISLOVERLOVER1 (Aug 7, 2012)

special teams will be big...but i thought there was a great article in the ajc yesterday..about bobo taking his foot off the gas in big games ...the dawgs need to comeback with a killer instinct and start finishing games. i love everbody but it is time to stop playing mr nice guy....


----------



## Horns (Aug 7, 2012)

The 2 things I am concerned with: O line and turnovers by Murray. I also think that this could be a stand out season for the Dawgs. Are you ready to hear some helmets smacking? I know that I am.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2012)

CHRISLOVERLOVER1 said:


> special teams will be big...but i thought there was a great article in the ajc yesterday..about bobo taking his foot off the gas in big games ...the dawgs need to comeback with a killer instinct and start finishing games. i love everbody but it is time to stop playing mr nice guy....



When it comes to our team, it's best to just ignore anything written by the ajc.  That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

It can happen.... It could happen....... It might happen........ God I hope it happens!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2012)

Special teams is a concern.  Anytime you have to rely on a freshman punter and place kicker it's anyone's guess what will happen...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Special teams is a concern.  Anytime you have to rely on a freshman punter and place kicker it's anyone's guess what will happen...



Yeah I know it.  Coverage units have to get better too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2012)

Stats from the first scrimmage.  Gurley sounds like he had a good day.  Jordan Jenkins too.


http://www.macon.com/2012/08/08/2128791/stats-from-georgias-opening-scrimmage.html#storylink=rss


----------



## Buck (Aug 8, 2012)

Still no mention of Conley...  Haven't heard anything at all since I spoke to you last Brad.  They're keeping that one under wraps for some reason...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Still no mention of Conley...  Haven't heard anything at all since I spoke to you last Brad.  They're keeping that one under wraps for some reason...



He's  been practicing.  I saw tape of that this morning.  There was also talk from Bobo about him playing in the slot as well as WR so he's out there.


----------



## Buck (Aug 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's  been practicing.  I saw tape of that this morning.  There was also talk from Bobo about him playing in the slot as well as WR so he's out there.



That's good news.  I haven't seen or heard any thing on him lately..


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2012)

More on today's scrimmage at Sanford Stadium with video. http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/080812aab.html

Practice report video. http://www.georgiadogs.com/allaccess/?media=324889



How do y'all like Richt's new look?  I dunno boys, this guy looks like he's ready to get hardcore. New look, new attitude, maybe a change in the right direction! Hope so!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats a new look on the outside. He will never be the coach that get's in their face on tv. But I have seen him many times during a commercial break go find the guy and let him know about it. He will never hurt his tv immage.


----------



## Buck (Aug 8, 2012)

Latest word on Tunsil



> Per DawgNation @ESPN:
> 
> Schools are fighting to get in with five-star offensive tackle Laremy Tunsil (Lake City, Fla./Columbia), but only five programs will be lucky enough to host the No. 3 prospect in the country for an official visit this fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2012)

I sure like what he had to say about us! That would be awesome to see him come to UGA!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

Brice Ramsey at the elite 11. I watched the other night on Espn U. Set your dvr's http://otalookingin.blogspot.com/2012/08/brice-ramsey.html


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Saw this on the net and thought my fellow dawgs would like it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Saw this on the net and thought my fellow dawgs would like it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

Krazie jacket lurking.....................


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like right now we have a walk on in the #1 spot at fb


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

Jordan Jenkins is geting a lot of praise


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Krazie jacket lurking.....................


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



10 out of 11................................................


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Jordan Jenkins is geting a lot of praise



Yeah he seems to be doing well.  JHC is doing real well too.  Four interceptions.  Right now they are getting by on pure ability.  Once they know what they're doing, look out.

Surprised theirs a walk on at fullback with Ogletree, Samuel and Hicks all available.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah he seems to be doing well.  JHC is doing real well too.  Four interceptions.  Right now they are getting by on pure ability.  Once they know what they're doing, look out.
> 
> Surprised theirs a walk on at fullback with Ogletree, Samuel and Hicks all available.


The article i read didnt even list him in Richts depth chart.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 10, 2012)

http://m.onlineathens.com/sports/college-sports/2012-08-10/and-ol-long-breaks-foot-practice

 More bad news for our OL.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> http://m.onlineathens.com/sports/college-sports/2012-08-10/and-ol-long-breaks-foot-practice
> 
> More bad news for our OL.



Just another year of UGA FB........Y


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2012)

We do have a big old 6' 9" Xzavier ward a redshirt from Colquitt county. Hoping he has got stronger and meaner this year. He should be around 300 lbs now.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 11, 2012)

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

Merritt Hall is our Full Back!     http://www.macon.com/2012/08/11/2134186/this-and-that-merritt-hall-is.html#storylink=rss


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 11, 2012)

After reading gin house's rantings on the other thread I finally added him the the ignore list. Not having to read his drunken babbling is going to make this a great season.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> After reading gin house's rantings on the other thread I finally added him the the ignore list. Not having to read his drunken babbling is going to make this a great season.



Your going to miss out on some great entertainment..... Not!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

Hunter Long wil be fine.  He'll be back in a few weeks.

Xavier WArd is said to be making some noise at practice.  Glad to hear it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hunter Long wil be fine.  He'll be back in a few weeks.
> 
> Xavier WArd is said to be making some noise at practice.  Glad to hear it.



Yeah I am pulling for the big boy from Moultrie.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hunter Long wil be fine.  He'll be back in a few weeks.
> 
> Xavier WArd is said to be making some noise at practice.  Glad to hear it.


6 to 8 weeks is what I heard on Long. That aint too bad


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 6 to 8 weeks is what I heard on Long. That aint too bad



Yep.  I heard the same thing.  We can live with that.  I want to hear something good on DeBell.  I have hopes for that kid.  He's put on a lot of muscle and he's definitely got the attitude.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  I heard the same thing.  We can live with that.  I want to hear something good on DeBell.  I have hopes for that kid.  He's put on a lot of muscle and he's definitely got the attitude.



Dantsler got the baby fat off. Theus so far if living up to the hype. I remember the first pic of DeBell. That joker looked mean but was  undersized. I have watched a few videos of the O line D line drills but I havent seen any on DeBell


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

Defense front 7 against the O line.   http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/08/13/2161370/uga-video-defensive-front-seven.html#storylink=rss


----------



## Buck (Aug 15, 2012)

From what I'm hearing Gurley is gonna be something special for the Dawgs this year...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

I think we will be fine at running back for years to come. I just hope that we dont play it by committee to an extreme.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think we will be fine at running back for years to come. I just hope that we dont play it by committee to an extreme.



Agree I hope one stands out and takes over and then the rest compliment the rest! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Agree I hope one stands out and takes over and then the rest compliment the rest! Go Dawgs!



And stays out of TROUBLE.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> And stays out of TROUBLE.



Surely we can keep one of them out of trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> And stays out of TROUBLE.


Yes!



KyDawg said:


> Surely we can keep one of them out of trouble.


I wouldnt bet on that!


----------



## Buck (Aug 16, 2012)

If all goes well for the Dawgs we should pick up recruit 27 today.  DT Jay Woods from jackson.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Buck said:


> If all goes well for the Dawgs we should pick up recruit 27 today.  DT Jay Woods from jackson.



I hope all goes well!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know if yall saw the scrimmage notes but Gurley showed out again.  Marshall had a good scrimmage too.

Richt was pretty teed off when talking to reporters.  He said, "I wasn't real happy with the scrimmage.  Our quarterbacks fumbled the ball whenever they were touched.  We better get better at that."

When asked about the fact that the number one offense scored on it's first three drives and about Marhsall and Gurley's good production he said, "I don't know.  I thought we looked pretty good and pretty good in this conference means about 8-4, maybe 9-3 if you're lucky.  We don't want to be 8-4.  I saw a team that was pretty good, I didn't see a team that is ready to be great yet."

I don't know about yall but I like hearing him talk like that.

Hey Buck, Chris Conley had a big scrimmage.


----------



## Buck (Aug 16, 2012)

Saw that last night.  Good to hear he's doing well again.  I'll speak to his mom and dad at the high school game tomorrow night.  Our reserved seats are a couple of seats down from them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep it seem's that Gurley and Marshall are truly as good as advertised. I was also glad to hear Richt talk that way. It sounds like he has high expectations for this team and this year. I like it!


----------



## Buck (Aug 16, 2012)

Woods to Vandy...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Buck said:


> Woods to Vandy...



Yep Franklin did a great job recruiting him. Good luck to him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

No distinction between Gurley and the other backs.   http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...ther-tailbacks/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think Gurley from what i've read is the clear leader. I believe Richt is  just trying to be PC about the whole tailback senario.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

Gurley sure sounds like the leader going off scrimmage reports alone but I'm not there everyday to watch them so who knows?

I know that the coaches have mentioned that the running backs are all busting their butts and competing but there is no animosity about who might get playing time?  When was the last time we could say that.

I'm really excited about the mix of backs that we have.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like they all have no ego's and just want to help this team win. I also read a good read on Merrit Hall and the whole recruiting process he went through. He played hsb with David Andrews and nobody would offer him. I think we got a steal out of that kid. His HS coach was domb founded noone would offer. Bobo was the only one that offered him anything which was a prefered walk on. All that did was guarntee him to be able to practice as a freshman. Hall said after last year he didnt even think the coaches knew he was there. He was wrong. This kid is a baller and will be key this season. I'll try and find the link


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like they all have no ego's and just want to help this team win. I also read a good read on Merrit Hall and the whole recruiting process he went through. He played hsb with David Andrews and nobody would offer him. I think we got a steal out of that kid. His HS coach was domb founded noone would offer. Bobo was the only one that offered him anything which was a prefered walk on. All that did was guarntee him to be able to practice as a freshman. Hall said after last year he didnt even think the coaches knew he was there. He was wrong. This kid is a baller and will be key this season. I'll try and find the link



Those are the kids you root for, regardless of the team (unless it's Florida).


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Those are the kids you root for, regardless of the team (unless it's Florida).



Agree 100%!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like they all have no ego's and just want to help this team win. I also read a good read on Merrit Hall and the whole recruiting process he went through. He played hsb with David Andrews and nobody would offer him. I think we got a steal out of that kid. His HS coach was domb founded noone would offer. Bobo was the only one that offered him anything which was a prefered walk on. All that did was guarntee him to be able to practice as a freshman. Hall said after last year he didnt even think the coaches knew he was there. He was wrong. This kid is a baller and will be key this season. I'll try and find the link



here is  a link to Merrit Hall

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...cruiters-wrong/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

nickel back said:


> here is  a link to Merrit Hall
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...cruiters-wrong/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog



Thanks brother!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks brother!



no problem....



I just got to say,I sure hope the DAWGS are  ready to play MIZZU(Missouri)....they have a lot to play for in this game and the DAWGS as the AP #6 TEAM need to shut them up from the get go..


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2012)

*What will Richt do about suspensions?*

The only confirmed suspensions for UGA's season opening game as of this moment are Chase Vasser (2 Games) and Sanders Commings (2 Games).  Unless you have been living under a rock you also know that their are pending suspensions for Alec Ogletree and Bacarri Rambo.  In a different approach by Mark Richt he has not said anything about these suspensions and he said that there would be a decision made at the appropriate time.  Well, that appropriate time is coming very soon because the kickoff is 10 days away.



 There have been rumors flying everywhere about these suspensions.  I have heard from some sources that Ogletree and Rambo may be completing internal discipline that could reduce their suspensions down to only one game if they meet all of the terms and conditions set for by Richt.  I have also heard that both are facing four game suspensions and that Richt may reduce them down to two but they are both going to miss the Missouri game regardless.  There are many other rumors floating around but there is only one thing that is for certain:  The UGA drug policy is an internal policy and they can decide how to enforce it.  The policy contains guidelines and suggestions for the duration of suspension but nowhere does it say the suspension is mandatory.



 With a decision coming soon on Ogletree and Rambo what do you think the appropriate suspension would be?  Should UGA allow them to suit up against the Missouri Tigers?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 23, 2012)

we sure need em'...we also need a league wide uniform policy for this sort of thing...level the playing field.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2012)

What time and channel does the game come on next week? I can't wait, this is my most favorite time of year! I got the Dawgs and deer hunting for the rest of the year


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2012)

anybody hear anything about Jenkins and grades?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> anybody hear anything about Jenkins and grades?



No!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please god no!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2012)

Haven't heard that and I think it must just be a rumor.  Today Richt said that even though Jenkins is definitely the starter at nose, Geathers will play a lot.  He said, "Both of those guys are going to play a lot."  There was an article about Jenkins so I don't think there's anything to it.

They haven't been back in class long enough for him to have problems with grades anyway.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

GAME DAY HAS ARRIVED, BABY! Today is my birthday and all I want is a Bulldogs victory! Hope all of you have a safe and very enjoyable day! Can't wait to see how our pups respond in front of the huge crowd. I think they'll do just fine. No disrespect to Buffalo, but hopefully we'll be able to get the game over early and play everybody that can play. I also want to see our intensity level kept up on both sides of the ball! Which I feel has been lacking the last several years.

Make some noise, Bulldogs!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but does Murray look like the same ole same ole launch it into coverage or 5 yds past your receiver. We are going to have a long season if he can't correct his accuracy issues!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2012)

Gurley is the real deal!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> I truly believe if the OL gels, this could be the year the Dawgs could make a serious run at a BCSNC.   The receivers as a group should be better than last year, the RB's will be better (with Marshall and Gurley replacing Crowell and Thomas) and almost  the entire defense is back and deeper with a year in the new weight program.  I think Gurley has a chance to be a really special back and people are overlooking him and focusing on Marshall.  Marshall has elite speed but his cutting abilty isn't quite what Crowell's was.  Gurley has good (almost great) speed, good cutting ability and better power than Marshall or crowell.  Then you have his toughness and the fact that he carried his HS team.  He had a high ankle sprain in the state playoffs and refused to leave the game-the exact opposite of Isaiah (made of glass) Crowell.  I think Missouri will be the toughest game until the SECCG.  If they get by Mizzou, they have a good chance to go undefeated.   Go Dawgs, the season can't get here soon enough.



Ahem!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2012)

There sure is a lot of holding going on from Buffalo's OL.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2012)

It's about freaking time they called holding on Buffalo!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Grantham is going to make the defense miserable after that performance.  That was just ridiculous.  How could they not get to that qb?  

Better tighten up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Grantham is going to make the defense miserable after that performance.  That was just ridiculous.  How could they not get to that qb?
> 
> Better tighten up.



It was pathetic. Then they gave up the score on the final drive! Didnt even finish! They will hate life Mon!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It was pathetic. Then they gave up the score on the final drive! Didnt even finish! They will hate life Mon!



The whole day looked to be in slow motion. Not good. Maybe it was just because it was Buffalo. Who knows.

Let's get ready for Mizzu...!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> The whole day looked to be in slow motion. Not good. Maybe it was just because it was Buffalo. Who knows.
> 
> Let's get ready for Mizzu...!



I think so.  But man they have got to stop doing that.  The "We'll play hard against good teams." mentality has got to stop.

But in the end we won by 20 so how much can we really complain.

I didn't think we were all that aggressive on defense.  Not sure why Grnatham wasn't sending them after the qb.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

I read a comment from a D linemen that said they thought they had an easy game in his post game comments. They were wrong... Buffalo's O line were all over or a 300 pounds and look pretty good. Murray had a slow start but i think it was because he was too amped. I'm glad it happened against Buffalo so this wont happen again. I think the D missed Tree bad though. That would have helped Jones out, and the Buffalo boys got away with a bunch of holds. Oh and Gurley sees grass no matter where he's at!!! What a pleasent surprise to have not one but two rb's live up to the hype!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think so.  But man they have got to stop doing that.  The "We'll play hard against good teams." mentality has got to stop.
> 
> But in the end we won by 20 so how much can we really complain.
> 
> I didn't think we were all that aggressive on defense.  Not sure why Grnatham wasn't sending them after the qb.



I think we didn't show a lot today, due to next week. I hope, anyway.

Gurley is the real deal. Marshall had some moments, but not great.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I read a comment from a D linemen that said they thought they had an easy game in his post game comments. They were wrong... Buffalo's O line were all over or a 300 pounds and look pretty good. Murray had a slow start but i think it was because he was too amped. I'm glad it happened against Buffalo so this wont happen again. I think the D missed Tree bad though. That would have helped Jones out, and the Buffalo boys got away with a bunch of holds. Oh and Gurley sees grass no matter where he's at!!! What a pleasent surprise to have not one but two rb's live up to the hype!



This.  

And I agree with muddy that we stayed real vanilla today and didn't show a lot of what we are gonna throw at Missouri.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 1, 2012)

Missouri has all the game tapes of our d from last year, we didn't add that much in the off season so why hold back. More than likely it's the same mentality they always have they play to the level of their opponent.

Also saw a couple of quotes from Gurley one was he said he had an ok game but has to get better. Why can't the whole team have his mentality? His other quote was if Malcome can't go next week me and Keith will have to step up and take over.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Missouri has all the game tapes of our d from last year, we didn't add that much in the off season so why hold back. More than likely it's the same mentality they always have they play to the level of their opponent.
> 
> Also saw a couple of quotes from Gurley one was he said he had an ok game but has to get better. Why can't the whole team have his mentality? His other quote was if Malcome can't go next week me and Keith will have to step up and take over.


I do know that CMR let it slip two weeks ago that Faton Bauta or whatever his name is did good in practice as simulating Mizzu dual threat qb. maybe they were looking ahead or they took Buffalo for granted. Whatever the case may be the O did fine and special team were light years ahead of where they where this time lasy year so that leaves us with the D. Grantham will be heck on them boys this week.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Not worried about the D.  We'll be fine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.
> 
> And I agree with muddy that we stayed real vanilla today and didn't show a lot of what we are gonna throw at Missouri.



Maybe so, but who knows?  You have to give credit to Buffalo. They came in here and played pretty darn good for a team that won only 3 games last year.

All I know is that you better worry about who you're playing this week and take care of that business first! Taking a team for granted and holding back some things is how you get your butt beat. Georgia is missing that killer instinct, in my opinion, and that falls on the coaches! If you have some plays to use, then use them. I've never believed in that holding back junk. What do you think holding back puts in the players minds? I say you mash the gas and don't let your foot off of it!

I know it's our first game and some sluggishness is expected. Hopefully we can get better before next Saturday.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

If we beat Missouri next week, the same people that are all worried right now will be saying they knew it all along.

We didn't play as well as we should have but that game is over and we won.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

none of us really know. We are just arm chairing it. i have faith in grantham out of any coach we have. he will make them boys pay hard.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> If we beat Missouri next week, the same people that are all worried right now will be saying they knew it all along.
> 
> We didn't play as well as we should have but that game is over and we won.



I hope you are right South Ga Dawg, but I have been worried about Mizzou from the start. I do believe that if we get by them, it will give us time to get a big part of our defense back and maybe let some people heal. This game could well define our season.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2012)

I will just say this.....GO!!DAWGS!! and the D better play next week or the DAWGS will get beat.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad we won, I am concerned about our big uglies, was not impressed with a few OL and some of the DL. We got pushed around pretty good. Buff had three long drives, that is most concerning for me. But give credit to Buff, they have a good team, especially along both lines and at rb and qb. The media always overhypes the dogs and we believe it. I see a top 15 team at best, right now.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

I am a Jacket fan... I just wanted to drop in and let you guys know how Impressed I was with that Freshman running back you guys have! He can be special if he stays out of trouble! Good luck to you guys this year!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

I still can not get used to Mizzou being in the SEC. I have just started to get comfortable with SC and Arkansas.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree ^^^^ same with Texas Tech... trying to figure out how they are they are a South Eastern school? lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right South Ga Dawg, but I have been worried about Mizzou from the start. I do believe that if we get by them, it will give us time to get a big part of our defense back and maybe let some people heal. This game could well define our season.



Honest question; why?

All offseason I heard people expressing concern over this game and I have never been able to understand it.

How many Missouri games have yall watched?  I admit that I've never watched them.  What is it that scares yall about them?

To me this is an exampe of some talking head saying something, then a few people repeat it and before long, people have convinced themselves of something that isn't really based in fact.

Missouri may be good.  But do yall have a real reason for feeling that way or have you just heard it repeated until you believe it?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2012)

if we run the ball we win, less than 150 yds rushing we lose. Keep the ball away from their scary offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2012)

DawgNation: Todd Gurley Interview

GO DAWGS!!



GO DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 4, 2012)

Gurley reminds me of Rodney Hampton from 20 years ago. On one td run he stiff arms a lb and a safety (#10) like they were rag dolls then still has a few more gears. We may be witnessing a great rb developing right now. We need to keep mixing our other guys in there too, to keep him fresh. He looks to me like rb K Malcomb but with 3 more steps.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Honest question; why?
> 
> All offseason I heard people expressing concern over this game and I have never been able to understand it.
> 
> ...



I guess it is not so much Mizzou, but our tendancy to start out slow the last few years and our tendancy to lose a game each year that we could have and should have won. I.E. SC last year. Plus  the suspensions and injuries wont make it any easier.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I guess it is not so much Mizzou, but our tendancy to start out slow the last few years and our tendancy to lose a game each year that we could have and should have won. I.E. SC last year. Plus  the suspensions and injuries wont make it any easier.



I hear ya on starting slow.  I hope the Buffalo served a purpose in that regard.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> I think we didn't show a lot today, due to next week. I hope, anyway.
> 
> Gurley is the real deal. Marshall had some moments, but not great.



That's my take, as well. Kept it very simple and just played from the base package most of the day.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> if we run the ball we win, less than 150 yds rushing we lose. Keep the ball away from their scary offense.



This will be the game plan, IMO. Similar to the Tech game in '09.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 6, 2012)

Go!!dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

Big win boy's with the suspension's on D! Need to keep everyone healthy, and I hope the O line get's better each week! Jarvis jones get's the game ball and Richard Samuel!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jarvis Jones for President  

I can't wait to see how Mizzu plays against the Game Chickens! I believe I might just be a Mizzu fan that weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

We get Vasser and Commings back and looks Mitchell will get some work on the O side this week......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hope the O line get's better each week!



Can someone explain to me what the problem is here? This seems to be a recurring issue every year.

Lack of conditioning? Not getting coached up? Even last year when this was supposed to be one of the strong points, they under performed.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2012)

When do we get Tree back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> When do we get Tree back.



They will all be back when we play the straw hat wearers.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2012)

tell sackett said:


> Can someone explain to me what the problem is here? This seems to be a recurring issue every year.
> 
> Lack of conditioning? Not getting coached up? Even last year when this was supposed to be one of the strong points, they under performed.



I blame Stacey Searles and Bobo. Recruiting and attrition are part of the problem. We have a great o line coach and he his recruiting better than Searles did in just his second year. I am pretty sure if this O line stays healthy they will be dominate by the end of the year. There is talent on the line and they are being coached up instead of coached down.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2012)

I hear Commings is up to 220 and will be getting reps at cb and safety.

And Gurley is officially #1 on the depth chart, Ken M #2, followed by Marshall.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2012)

The good thing rex is a feel confident in all three of our backs. Been a while since I could say that. Cant wait to watch marshall take one to the house. He will get his too! Malcombe too!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2012)

I feel good about our DAWGS!!. I was worried about our D after that 1st game showing but,they woke up and played a great 2nd game...take a look...http://dawgred.wordpress.com/2012/0...or-revisted-every-play-jj-was-in-on-saturday/


With all that said,I really can not wait to see how we play aginst some SEC teams thats been around the block a few times.(FLA.,SC,TENN.,VANDY that palyed us hard last year) Tenn. will catch us at full speed on D for the first time,Rambo and Tree should be back by then an ready to go head hunting.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2012)

Georgia’s Malcolm Mitchell is still a cornerback first.

“I don’t know if it will stay that way for the whole year, but for right now he needs to continue to work there,” coach Mark Richt said. “We want to have an offensive package for him.”

That was the plan for the Missouri game before he sprained an ankle that kept him out of the opener.

Mitchell led Georgia in receiving yards per game last year as a freshman.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2012)

interesting read in todays ajc sports page, UCLA's Mora pulled Lassiter QB Eddie Printz' letter of intent, after he has been commited since spring! Printz lit my HS team up for 37 pts in one half a few weeks ago. He can sling it, hope he stays closer to home this time. Mora is a real toolbox.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2012)

I saw where Blake Tibbs is likely to redshirt, which would be fine by me.  I hate that we didn't rs Marlon Brown.

We need a big time wr in this class.  Looking at the depth chart has me a little worried.  We will be losing Brown and King, and I think Mitchell is going to be at cb full time, but will also be getting some snaps at wr.

That leaves us with a few guys I feel really good about, in Bennett, Conley and Wooten, and then some guys that we don't know much about in JSW and Tibbs.

Looking at who we have coming in, I'm hearing that Lemay will probably have to go to prep school, Terry is likely to end up at cb (maybe not if Mitchell remains at cb), jj green will probably play wr (since we like bigger cb's), Rico Johnson will fill the role of TK and Reggie Davis, who looks smooth.

I'd still like to see us get a big name in this class and then I'd feel solid about the core moving forward.

Here is where the db situation plays in to all this:
We will be losing Commings (cb) and Smith (cb).  We bring back Mitchell (who I think is our best db), Swann, Dawson and Bowman and add Nelson (assuming he sticks), Wiggins (assuming he sticks) and Wilkerson.   For this reason alone, I think we keep Mitchell at cb and slide Terry to cb as well.

At safety we lose Williams and Rambo.  That leaves us with 3 returning safeties in Moore, Norman and Deas, while bringing in 4 new safeties in Matthews (assuming he sticks), Bostic, Mauger and Fluker.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2012)

Rex Saturday night I m not asking for much but want a 40-0 game but more importantly an early exit for most of our starters and to completely empty our bench, except for the RS candidates like Hudson Mason, Tibbs, ect..we need to get some guys playing time to evaluate what we have.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to see drew get a lot of playing time and have a good game. I'm not sure if he has a nagging injury or not but it's time to see something from him. Also would like to see Scott-Wesley play some too. And yes on a shutout for the D too. Also nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 14, 2012)

Drew's concussion during camp has got him slowed down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2012)

GAME DAY!

I want all of you Dawgs to Hunker Down tonight! Be loud and proud!

UGA gave Florida Atlantic $1 million for making the trip to Athens. Now, let's give 'em a dose of Jarvis and a good old fashioned "Grown-man" butt whipping while they're here!

GO DAWGS!! 
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Anybody know what channel the game is on directv?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 15, 2012)

It's not on directv. You can watch it online at espn3.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

Another w! Also another sloppy first half for the D! The O was lights out! I think they ended up with 713 yards in about 3 quarters. Other than the pass to Scott-Wesley Lemay looked horrible. Pick 6 and a fumble in 4 minutes...... Cant afford for the D to come out in the sec games that way. It's time to hunker down and play mistake free fb! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fredw (Sep 16, 2012)

> Cant afford for the D to come out in the sec games that way.



This.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2012)

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=322590061

i like where TM and SW interview each other and both confirm they will be playing for the Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2012)

That was good to watch rex that should end the gossip


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone hearing we might have Ogletree and Rambo for the second half of the vandy game tonight?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2012)

I just wanted to say,,,

GO DAWGS!!!!

Beat the living crap outta  Vanderbilt!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Anyone hearing we might have Ogletree and Rambo for the second half of the vandy game tonight?


 No and thankful we didnt need them.



Silver Britches said:


> I just wanted to say,,,
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!
> 
> Beat the living crap outta  Vanderbilt!


 They sho did! One game at a time! D will 100% next week lets just keep the w's coming!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2012)

*Georgia Home Radio Booth Named for Munson*

Was hoping UGA would honor Munson this way. Great article about Munson. Read it here Munson Article

I sure miss Larry! I truly enjoyed listening to him and never would miss doing so. I even used to record the radio broadcasts of UGA football games just to be able to enjoy them again. Larry would make you laugh and he just had such a wonderful radio voice to listen to. Larry was and will always be Georgia football to me.

Alright, get the picture, now. Dawgs wearing their red tops, red helmets and silver britches...Sanford stadium is rockin'.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2012)

look at the Sugar falling from the sky!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Was hoping UGA would honor Munson this way. Great article about Munson. Read it here Munson Article
> 
> I sure miss Larry! I truly enjoyed listening to him and never would miss doing so. I even used to record the radio broadcasts of UGA football games just to be able to enjoy them again. Larry would make you laugh and he just had such a wonderful radio voice to listen to. Larry was and will always be Georgia football to me.
> 
> ...



We Just Stepped On Their Face With A Hobnail Boot...

No better time to redo the Avatar! I miss that man!


GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

Thats right boys! 5-0! Baby D is 0-3 against UGA! Sorry Momma Dooley! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

Come on boys we're 5-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2012)

5-0 is nice but 6-0 sounds a little bit better.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> 5-0 is nice but 6-0 sounds a little bit better.



Yes sah!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2012)

Hopefully we will have Abry at 100%.  This game is going to be a battle.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hopefully we will have Abry at 100%.  This game is going to be a battle.



His ankle still bothering him?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2012)

Was in a boot yesterday during practice.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Was in a boot yesterday during practice.



Didnt know that I hope he's ready to go.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2012)

He's playing, but they might slide Kwame or Jenkins over there some, like they did against UT.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2012)

I am worried about lack of big DL after this season.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> I am worried about lack of big DL after this season.



Me too I'm thinking Kawme stays and hope he does. That will help.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> I am worried about lack of big DL after this season.



I'm worried about all the guys we lose on defense.  Gonna lose both safeties, both corners, Ogletree, Jarvis, Jenkins, Abry, C Washington, as well as Geathers and Gilliard.  - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -

We have Chris Mayes coming in, after going the juco route, as well as Atkins, Johnson and Taylor, who is redshirting and is weighing in at 330+.  It'll be tough to replace Jenkins and Geathers.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2012)

Theus practiced at LT yesterday I'm hearing he's going to play LT sat. Hmmm


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2012)

Michael Bennett out for the season with a torn ACL.

I did not know this

GO!!DAWGS!!


I hope we use the tight ends a lot in this game!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Michael Bennett out for the season with a torn ACL.
> 
> I did not know this
> 
> ...



I think they will but they will have to help the tackles with Clowney and other end they have. Win it for Bennett!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep, we're gonna have to have a couple guys step up.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not being negative and I'm die hard dawg but do you guys think our D should be better than what they are showing?, I know we have had injuries and guys out but do you think we come out knocking knees tmrw?


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Every " so called expert" I seen today on tv isn't picking our dawgs! 
We need this game bad! Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'm not being negative and I'm die hard dawg but do you guys think our D should be better than what they are showing?, I know we have had injuries and guys out but do you think we come out knocking knees tmrw?



I think you'll see the D get better and better as they play and get chemistry back. we got the missing pieces back last week, but they were rusty and Herra got moved to a new position and was out of position a lot. I think the d play much better tomorrow, and it will continue the rest of the year. I also think with Tree back he will help contain Lattimore too. He missed the game with a broken foot last year. This will be his first time playing against Lattimore. He will be the difference!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2012)

Hut2 said:


> Every " so called expert" I seen today on tv isn't picking our dawgs!
> We need this game bad! Go dawgs



I dont balme them because UGA has burnt them and self destructed so many times the last few years. I say we win, and i think it will be a close game at the half. End of the 3rd to the end we score a couple to seal the deal.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I dont balme them because UGA has burnt them and self destructed so many times the last few years. I say we win, and i think it will be a close game at the half. End of the 3rd to the end we score a couple to seal the deal.



hope your right about (seal the deal)....I never feel good about these types of games cause of the way the DAWGS!! play them.


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel back said:


> hope your right about (seal the deal)....I never feel good about these types of games cause of the way the DAWGS!! play them.
> 
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Our D needs a statement game. Their catching all the flack which is usually is geared toward the Bobo O. We all know they're better than they have played. No stupid turnovers and we win this game. Plus they want to win it for Bennett!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2012)

Hunker down dogs, we need this one bad!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2012)

game day go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2012)

Let's hunker down tonight, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

got to work tonight,hate that Im going to miss this game!!

I hope we play our A game tonight....A.Murry needs to be on his A game and the OL needs to controll the line.Lets keep our D off the field and USCe's D on the field.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

Go Dawgs lets WIN IT FOR BENNETT!!!!!


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 6, 2012)

Mark May and Brian Greise picked the Dawgs to win last night; NEVER seen May pick us to win a game that I can remember that last 10 years.

How about the worst call EVER last night in the Braves game, that's sickening....

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

scooty006 said:


> Mark May and Brian Greise picked the Dawgs to win last night; NEVER seen May pick us to win a game that I can remember that last 10 years.
> 
> How about the worst call EVER last night in the Braves game, that's sickening....
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yep I dont even think I've ever heard him say anything good about the Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs lets WIN IT FOR BENNETT!!!!!



that sounds good but,for once I want the DAWGS!! to win it for the DAWGS!! and DAWG!! FANS and prove they can win big games again.THE DAWGS are starting a history of not winning the big games they play.


just win,ugly win,one point win,a blow out win,just win!!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

I will add this.

2-7. As in, Murray's mark in games against ranked teams.

THE DAWGS!! need this win and so does A.Murry.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel back said:


> that sounds good but,for once I want the DAWGS!! to win it for the DAWGS!! and DAWG!! FANS and prove they can win big games again.THE DAWGS are starting a history of not winning the big games they play.Yes!!
> 
> 
> just win,ugly win,one point win,a blow out win,just win!!!Yes!
> ...





nickel back said:


> I will add this.
> 
> 2-7. As in, Murray's mark in games against ranked teams.
> 
> THE DAWGS!! need this win and so does A.Murry.


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Win it for EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2012)

What would y'all's thoughts be if Murray had a bad game and they opened up competition at QB between him and Mason? Because if Murray can't win it will show even more he can't beat the good teams.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> What would y'all's thoughts be if Murray had a bad game and they opened up competition at QB between him and Mason? Because if Murray can't win it will show even more he can't beat the good teams.



They would have to pull the redshirt off of Mason. Murray is who we need calling plays. He's doing just fine. Only thing this year that has shown itself from the last two years is he needs to protect the fb on sacks. Hang on and take it and live for another down!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> They would have to pull the redshirt off of Mason. Murray is who we need calling plays. He's doing just fine. Only thing this year that has shown itself from the last two years is he needs to protect the fb on sacks. Hang on and take it and live for another down!



I agree just wanted to see y'all's thoughts. One thing we can all agree on just and beat the Cocks!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> I agree just wanted to see y'all's thoughts. One thing we can all agree on just and beat the Cocks!



This!!!!!! One game at a time!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone remember what thread it was where Ginny bet to leave for a year if USCe losses. He might need to be reminded before game time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Anyone remember what thread it was where Ginny bet to leave for a year if USCe losses. He might need to be reminded before game time.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel back said:


> hope your right about (seal the deal)....i never feel good about these types of games cause of the way the dawgs!! Play them.
> 
> 
> go!!dawgs!!



this

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully the week off will get some guys healthy. We need to get Jarvis and Abry back to 100%.  Jarvis has had the lingering groin issue and now a sprained ankle.  It would be nice for Dantzler to get well, so he can get some game experience too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Off week couldnt have come at a better time. Time to get healthy and regroup and focused on the rest of the season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like T. Mathews is on track to enroll early.  It'll be great having him on campus and able to practice this spring.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2012)

Do we have any good O-linemen coming in on this class. I'm glad we're replenishing the D but our O-line has been our downfall for years!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Do we have any good O-linemen coming in on this class. I'm glad we're replenishing the D but our O-line has been our downfall for years!



We've got a couple, with the big one (Tunsil) still out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Saban should be our coach!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Saban should be our coach!



not going to happen

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel back said:


> not going to happen
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Yes it will I believe!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yes it will I believe!



brownie the only thing I believe is we are not well coached or disciplined.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> brownie the only thing I believe is we are not well coached or disciplined.



I agree with ya but I just know in my knower that saban will be our next coach


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2012)

I just wanted to bump this thread by saying...

GO DAWGS!  SIC 'EM!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread by saying...
> 
> GO DAWGS!  SIC 'EM!View attachment 702004


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2012)

GAME DAY! 

GO DAWGS! To the Bulldog Nation! Let's hunker it down today and bring that SEC title back to Georgia.


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs

Tighten up yo' chinstrap and HIT!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Let the Big Dawg Eat!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2012)

Hang in there Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------

